# A-380 Contrail from B-747-400



## sunny91 (Nov 12, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl6iR7w7a_Q_

Sunny


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)

Wasn't that a tad on the too close side?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2010)

interesting... wouldn't open for me without an error.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have put a new link for the video.

Sunny


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wasn't that a tad on the too close side?


I agree. 

The new link works Sunny.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2010)

May have looked a tad to close but I think it was a good 1,000ft below and if it was to close, the 747 would have been taking evasive action. A good shot all the same.


----------

